# help on boat blind



## Troy Butler (Dec 2, 2009)

I know there has been threads before on how to make blinds out of emt. I would like to know a good height to make the bends that come up from the boat. I quess what I am tring to say is what is a good height for the blind to come up. Also what is a good way to attach the emt to the boat. Thanks Troy


----------



## Franchi Duck Man (Dec 2, 2009)

Myself and Green Heads R Us built one for his boat this year.  When the blind is up, it is about three feet from the top of blind to top edge of boat.  We connected it to the boat with two pieces of metal angle with holes (bought at Home Depot).  Here is the link we based our plans on.  http://www.theoutdoorsforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2431
We did have to make a few modifications.  I suggest using a tab lock pin to secure it to the angle.  It makes removal a lot easier and faster.  The one we made has been a great one.  Here is the thread of the one we built
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=442686
Good Luck!


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Duck Man just what I needed very nice. Troy


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea pvc works better than emt


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2009)

Igot a few pics of mine.


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 2, 2009)

you can use 10ft pieces of pvc,,to go from one side of the boat to the other..use 4 pieces.. forming a upside down u shape .... use 2 hole conduit straps metel   use 3/4  IN 2 HOLE STRAPS  GET A BAG cuz youll use  4 on each piece  2 on one side and 2 on the other ,at frount of boat on inside of gunnel mount 2 straps 4 in apart so that one is 4in under the othere one ,, take a pieceof pipe ,slide it in the 2straps .. then bend  the pvc  over to the other side of boat and mount 2 straps inline withthe other side ,, and do that  about 3 more times till you getthe very backof boat once thats done , cut a piece pf pvc to run the lenth of the blind might need 2 ..  drill holes in the pvc where it crossed the other pieces ,, get some typaps and try it together ... this blind is best used with burlap covers cover the blind with  burlap attach  it to the pvc ..and cut windows  near your seats  or one big opening  the lenth of boat  to shoot from ,,, and also  camo  tarp  can be used  and works  well  when it cold and rainey ,, camo traps can only be bought at northern tool ...only place i  have found them .. this is a ruff  direction , but  you should be able to put something   together ,,, hope it helps


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2009)

jimmyjames said:


> you can use 10ft pieces of pvc,,to go from one side of the boat to the other..use 4 pieces.. forming a upside down u shape .... use 2 hole conduit straps metel   use 3/4  IN 2 HOLE STRAPS  GET A BAG cuz youll use  4 on each piece  2 on one side and 2 on the other ,at frount of boat on inside of gunnel mount 2 straps 4 in apart so that one is 4in under the othere one ,, take a pieceof pipe ,slide it in the 2straps .. then bend  the pvc  over to the other side of boat and mount 2 straps inline withthe other side ,, and do that  about 3 more times till you getthe very backof boat once thats done , cut a piece pf pvc to run the lenth of the blind might need 2 ..  drill holes in the pvc where it crossed the other pieces ,, get some typaps and try it together ... this blind is best used with burlap covers cover the blind with  burlap attach  it to the pvc ..and cut windows  near your seats  or one big opening  the lenth of boat  to shoot from ,,, and also  camo  tarp  can be used  and works  well  when it cold and rainey ,, camo traps can only be bought at northern tool ...only place i  have found them .. this is a ruff  direction , but  you should be able to put something   together ,,, hope it helps



Camo tarps from northern in a modern pattern or woodland?    Chris


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 3, 2009)

i failed to mention the pvc conduit  is half inch  to make the u shape , its for forgiving , and lesslikely to break . in very cold weatherr you dontwantto be bending the pipes in a hurry or they will break ,,, the tarps  are limited on  camo patern.. they have woodland , which is green  and black ,,and a old school  tan black and brown ... if they had something more modern than that ,, id get it ,, but  match your surounding  of the place youllhunt ,,, if your in the buck brush  and no vegitation  go with a mossy oak if you find it , but the tan and brown  looks pretty good to me


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks guys  Troy


----------

